# My new adventure with King Tiger Pleco's July 1 pictures last post



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So I'm proud say on May 26th I took ownership of Algaebeater "Kevin's" beloved "Confirmed by Brittany L066" Tiger pleco complete set up, I hope I can give them as good a home as Kevin did. Thanks to Reckon "Lawson" for the smooth pickup.
I plan on re-creating a new environment in as natural living conditions as possible in a now going to be 33 gallon long tank in the near future. Pictures will follow once the fish have a few days to settle in. This will be my first attempt at breeding pleco's, I think it's going to be fun.  picture of the 33 long added
A few pictures taken May31, these guys are very shy





This will be the new home for my 6 - L66 king tiger pleco's out of a 15 long and into this 33 long habitat tank


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*My new adventure with Pleco's*

Congrats. I'll watch for it.
Yes thanks Lawson for all the organizing .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Laurie. Good luck on your new venture. What are you starting with ? A pair, trio, or breeding colony of the L333's ? We have a good "supply" of the L-066 King Tigers available in the lower mainland as several local aquarists are breeding them, but I am not aware of anyone breeding the L333 "yellow tigers" around here


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Laurie. Good luck on your new venture. What are you starting with ? A pair, trio, or breeding colony of the L333's ? We have a good "supply" of the L-066 King Tigers available in the lower mainland as several local aquarists are breeding them, but I am not aware of anyone breeding the L333 "yellow tigers" around here


As far as we can tell these are L333 and do differ slightly from the L066 apparently the tail tells the tale as the L066 has a deeper tail fork than the L333 as far as I read.
It would be nice if anyone out there that breed L066 could chime in and give some input. Reckon, myself and a few others believe the ones I have to be L333.
I'll try and take some pictures of these 6 in the next few days of and post. I really want to know 100% what I have.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

April said:


> Congrats. I'll watch for it.
> Yes thanks Lawson for all the organizing .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey April didn't get much chance to talk to you last night as we were all busy getting things ready to go. I'll give you a call later today.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pictures added


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck. Will be watching this project with bated breath


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

looking good Laurie

I hope you are sucessful in breeding them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

another picture June 5th
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Look at those stripes!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

wslam said:


> Look at those stripes![/QUOTE
> 
> Ya!  they are awesome fish, still working on there new tank, but with other summer stuff going on I don't have as much time as to work on it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> As far as we can tell these are L333 and do differ slightly from the L066 apparently the tail tells the tale as the L066 has a deeper tail fork than the L333 as far as I read.
> It would be nice if anyone out there that breed L066 could chime in and give some input. Reckon, myself and a few others believe the ones I have to be L333.
> I'll try and take some pictures of these 6 in the next few days of and post. I really want to know 100% what I have.


To make things more complex, L333 is long thought to be yellow and L66 is white. On top of that, the longer fork is a story where the collector will tell purposely a wrong location or L# so that this collector will be the only one to know where to get them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So Charles from what you see in the pictures what's your expert opinion are they L333 or L66?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mikebike said:


> looking good Laurie
> 
> I hope you are sucessful in breeding them.


Thanks Mike, should have fun with it I think.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin adored these pleco's. Had them breeding constantly. There was only one time when I was over where they weren't looking after some eggs.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Once I get their new tank ready with some new caves along with the Amazon river habitat re-creation I hope they will get back to a comfort zone they like . I believe the move stressed them out a bit. I've been doing a lot of research on Planetcatfish and got a lot of great info to help with the tank build.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> So Charles from what you see in the pictures what's your expert opinion are they L333 or L66?


With the same reason i gave you above, i cant really tell you what they are. Even knowing who the exporter is, i cant give you an ensure answer. Sorry about that.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok thanks Charles for the input.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Kevin was selling them at the Spring Auction as L066. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I believe Kevin was selling them at the Spring Auction as L066.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


devonb a friend of Kevin's was over today for some plants and he seems to recall L066 mentioned by Kevin as well. Everything I've read about tigers it's always mentioned that the L333 is more yellowish-white & black and the L066 is white & black. Devon and I had a close look at these guys and agree they are white & black.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

to confuse you some more, there are exporters who is exporting King tiger in both black and white and yellow version. And also, there are others who is also exporting L333 with both yellow and black and white version.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some L333 which are whitish in appearance from Apistomaster in Washington which are his F1's but I also have yellowish F1 L333 from Ontario. I have bred both the L333 and the L066 (from Pat) and they are not that difficult to breed if you have bred other plecos. Just a step up from breeding BNP's. The keys are:

1. Temp. - you need the temp up around 28 or better. Discus temps are perfect.
2. Flow - direct a powerhead in front of the cave mouths.
3. Oxygen - powerhead with venturi, lots of surface agitation or an airstone.

As a matter of fact 2 and 3 are the keys to breeding any pleco. The temps will vary a bit depending on the species and where they are from.

Hypancistrus are more meaty food eaters but still enjoy a bit of vegetable matter. I have great success keeping and breeding them feeding mainly Ken's earthworm sticks and NLS Thera A. They love both. I will occasionally throw a chunk of zucchini in there too.

Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I have some L333 which are whitish in appearance from Apistomaster in Washington which are his F1's but I also have yellowish F1 L333 from Ontario. I have breed both the L333 and the L066 (from Pat) and they are not that difficult to breed if you have bred other plecos. Just a step up from breeding BNP's. The keys are:
> 
> 1. Temp. - you need the temp up around 28 or better. Discus temps are perfect.
> 2. Flow - direct a powerhead in front of the cave mouths.
> ...


Thanks Gary for the tips.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I finally got confirmation from Brittany " Brisch on BCA" who was a good friend of Kevin's, she tells me that my king tigers are indeed L66's and that Kevin special ordered them. Now time to move forward and get their tank ready, I just received some new cave I ordered from Angel fins.
These are considered medium size so I got 4 1"x 1" x 5" & 4 1 1/2" x 1" x 5" seem to be great quality.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Picture of 33 Gallon long tank. Going to be using an Eheim 2236 Echo pro series canister for lots of filtration turn over and a sponge filter for water oxygenation. slowly getting there. Read that these L66 tigers like low lighting so I'm using Home Depot $29 single LED T-8 light stick mounted 20" above the tank. I can spin the fixture in the mounting brackets to change intensity. Very cool light.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My 33 long, not quite finished yet but the fish are in now and out of the cramped 15 long.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Gary gotta give those pleco's a nice home.


----------

